#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Στεγασμένος χώρος

## mbetziou

Καλησπέρα, στεγασμένος χώρος κλειστός από δύο πλευρές υπολογίζεται ως υπέρβαση δόμησης ή με αναλυτικό;



Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## Xάρης

Αν εννοείς κάποιο στέγαστρο π.χ. ξύλινο, με αναλυτικό.

----------


## mbetziou

Όχι είναι από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, δεν εφάπτεται του κτιρίου και είναι κλειστο από 2 πλευρές. Το υπολογίζω κανονικά στο φύλλο καταγραφής σαν υπερβασηκάλυψης και δόμησης κτλ;;

----------


## Xάρης

Υπέρβαση κάλυψης και δόμησης έτσι κι αλλιώς τα βάζεις αν έχεις.
Δεν βάζεις όμως τ.μ. σε βοηθητικούς ή κύριους χώρους, αν είναι κάποιο στέγαστρο, απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει μέχρι τώρα.
Συνήθως τα στέγαστρα αυτά είναι ελαφριές κατασκευές, αλλά δεν νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο το υλικό κατασκευής.

----------


## mbetziou

Είναι κανονική κατασκευή από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα απλά ανοιχτή από δύο πλευρές.

----------


## Dim84

Με αναλυτικό

----------


## poli

στη χθεσινη ημερίδα που έγινε στην Κομοτηνή δηλώθηκε ότι οι Η/Χ οι οποιοι είναι ανοιχτοί δηλώνονται με αναλυτικό, ασχετο από το υλικό κατασκευής, 
αυτή η απάντηση βέβαια, δε συμφωνει ακριβώς με την ερωτοαπάντηση 2 ΣΤ'μέρος
οπότε οι αμφιβολίες συνεχίοζουν να υπάρχουν

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί δεν συμφωνεί;
Αφού και η ΣΤ'-2 λέει με αναλυτικό.

----------


## poli

εννοω δε συμφωνεί ακριβώς , 
κατά τη ΣΤ' 2 τίθεται ο περιορισμός μη υπέρβασης άλλων πολεοδομικών μεγεθών, οι οποίοι συνήθως παραβιάζονται, 
ειδικά το ποσοστο των Η/Χ

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Με αναλυτικό πηγαίνει.

----------


## tserpe

Αν ο στεγασμένος χωρος ειναι βεραντα με μεταλλικες κολωνες στηριγματος της στεγης; Με αναλυτικο παει;

----------


## poli

ναι

----------


## XRISTOS DEM

με αναλυτικό

----------


## tserpe

Οκ εστω με αναλυτικο.....ερωτηση. 1η:αυτον τον αναλυτικο θα τον καταθεσουμε στην 2η φαση ηλεκτρονικα καπου; 2η:Εστω οτι για την ιδια βεραντα κανουν αναλυτικο 3 συναδερφοι...τα αποτελεσματα δεν θα ειναι διαφορετικα;

----------


## poli

1η ναι ,
2η ίσως ελάχιστα, οι τιμές θα είναι ίδιες που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν και οι τρεις, τώρα για τις ποσότητες ο καθένας που θα κάνει αποτύπωση θα έχει και δικές του ποσότητες-αλλά δε θα διαφέρουν και πολύ

----------

tserpe

----------

